# Winter Flounder at Shark River Inlet



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Its official -- the blackbacks are already showing up in the Shark River. The Fishermen's Den B&T has also revamped its home page. No more fishing report, but nice "hot spots" pics. Check out:

http://www.fishbox.tv/Belmar/FishermansDen/


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Jake:
When are you planning on going after the tasty fellows? Have fun on your upcoming trip..the weather looks like it will be pretty fine!


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey,Jake! 
Have you been out for w/flounder? And how did you do!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings murphman and PhillyED!

Haven't been out for the blackbacks yet. We're hoping to make another sea bass trip this Saturday to help load up the freezer for winter. On top of that I have to do at least one striped bass outing to see if I can catch something to put up in the contest this month. I might be able to hit the flatties in early December if the weather holds up. I haven't been keeping up with the north Jersey reports, so I don't know what size or numbers are being caught. I DO know that after last year's poor showing, the fisheries people are thinking of seriously cutting back on the recreational take.


----------

